# need new t shirts ??



## ASD (Jul 21, 2006)

OK it's time for us to order more t shirts (work shirts) and Neb's on longer has safty green so i need a new vendor to get them from :bang: who are you using ?????????


----------



## Nickrosis (Jul 24, 2006)

A local company. What about Land's End? I know the style is passe, but maybe the uniforms are still good.


----------

